# Staywoods offers $50 discount on The Warmbag for AT'ers!



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Another angle.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's a little Mossy Oak Treestand.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

*what!*

you have laugh, no hats on :shade:


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mossy Oak Treestand.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

sproulman said:


> you have laugh, no hats on :shade:


If you were wearing the Warmbag you would take your hat off also! It gets very warm. :eek2:


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

Illinois59 said:


> If you were wearing the Warmbag you would take your hat off also! It gets very warm. :eek2:


:smile:


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nicole Jones 2009


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

*sproul observations?*

i was just out to see some friends ice fishing.i bet there was 300 today on blanchard lake here in pa..
my mind was on the WARMBAG suit while i watched my friends using a jig.i dont ice fish but used to LIVE on ice, did not want to work,just go fishing/hunting.those were days.

i sat on my 5 gallon bucket and thought,sproul that WARMBAG could be used to keep ice fisherman warm and kids too.they dont move too much,they stand at hole or sit on bucket.
now some do move from hole to hole and some put out flags on there tip-ups,so if you had to move quick,you would need legs to move.

but most were inside a OUTHOUSE tent with windows open with real heavy bulky clothes,they dont move at all.
you have to have your arms out which the WB does.

only thing i see the bottom of bag would have to have some kind of material that would not stick to ice and freeze.i used my BOOT BLANKETS 1 time and they did not stick to ice but WB material on bottom would.
the thing i feel would make WB sell for ice fishing would be the WINDPROOF part.most clothes ice fisherman wear are not windproof.they dress for WARMTH but not for wind.

so, i saw over about half fisherman sitting at 1 spot,1/4 walking from hole to hole and others inside tents.another idea for WB could be to put a way that feet could come out bottom, if say a ice fisherman would want to walk over to his tip-up.
if his feet got cold he could close bottom and sit in one spot for awhile to warm up or just like the arm holes,go in and out.

just idea, i know it would be great thing for me ice fishing to stay warm,it gets cold out there.
this could possibly give a DUAL use for WARMBAG other than hunting.

sproul has spoken!


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Sproul, glad to see you decided on the WB! I think you will like it... I know I do!


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

*.*

yes, it was a decision i felt comfortable with.i had heater body suit i was going to try out.tom at HBS is very nice person and was going to send me a suit.
but i am stuck on arm hole thing, i just dont like HBS opening up on front.
in fact if i got the HBS I WOULD HAVE CUT ARM HOLES IN IT......
..


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Discount extended!*

Due to popular demand the AT discount has been extended until the end of March. Supplies are running low so get em' while you can!

Warm-good,Cold-bad. 

Pat Reeve & Nicole Jones


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt:flame:


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here Coyote!


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Instant mobility.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dress light, stay warm.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

Illinois59 said:


> Here Coyote!


way things are going in pa on doe killing here in wmu2g,coyote hunting is what a lot are doing now.
its sad we used to have at least 20 dpsm,now we are down to maybe 2 dpsm.many miles and miles without a deer.hunters are quiting in great numbers locally.........

3 of our feeders this year not a deer coming to it.first time in 46 yrs i have seen that.we got 13 coyotes this year from jan to now.WB would be nice .WIND is bigone,in jan/march wind kills you ........


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Bump for a great deal from a great company with a great product...


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt...


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

bump...


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Bump for a great deal...


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

The AT discount is now active!


----------



## shagvirus (Apr 17, 2010)

Tempting, only issue is need 250 square inches for rifle season here in PA. Plan to take my bow.


----------



## amychar (Nov 21, 2010)

What is the the AT discount code? I want to buy warmbag for my husband and would love to have the $50 discount. I tried the code from last spring and it's invalid. Thanks!


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

amychar said:


> What is the the AT discount code? I want to buy warmbag for my husband and would love to have the $50 discount. I tried the code from last spring and it's invalid. Thanks!


i think its AT-01


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

shagvirus said:


> Tempting, only issue is need 250 square inches for rifle season here in PA. Plan to take my bow.


Just wear your orange vest over the Warmbag. Good luck.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

amychar said:


> What is the the AT discount code? I want to buy warmbag for my husband and would love to have the $50 discount. I tried the code from last spring and it's invalid. Thanks!


Forget the code. The holiday special is in effect so the price has been reduced by $50. -Joe


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Giving a big bump for the Warmbag! Was comfortably wearing it when I shot my biggest buck yet with it during the first firearm season in IL and was wearing it again this last Saturday when I arrowed a nice doe. 

I have followed Joe's advice in wearing Under Armour Cold Gear long john's under a camo jeans and shirt. As long as I keep zipped up I am warm as can be. Sometimes I cheat though and wear a fleece top with Windstopper and keep my arms out the holes... I like to read in stand and I like to shoot from a seated position. It is easier to unzip the arms when standing...

I love my Warmbag for staying in the woods longer!

Joe, how was your IL hunt? Didn't get a chance to check in on you. I haven't seen any giants in north Penfield but did pass on a nice buck this last weekend ( because I am all tagged out for bucks this year). I glimpse what looked to be a nice one walking east from the pine tree farm on the drive in one morning.


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

shagvirus said:


> Tempting, only issue is need 250 square inches for rifle season here in PA. Plan to take my bow.


I have the same issue for firearm here in IL and have done what Joe suggested... I took a cheap felt/chamois vest, the pull over type with the splits under the arms instead of the chest. I cut it up the middle on the front/chest, installed snaps, and then I cut off the expandable straps that connected the front and back side together and installed longer ones lower down. Now I have blaze orange for my Warmbag that somewhat fits it.


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

bump for a great product...


----------

